# If one more person...



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Tells me I'm too expensive, and then asks if I could possibly give them the number of my roofing/drywall/tile/paint/granite/etc guy or supplier so they can just hire them directly, I'm going to hit them right in the larynx with a 2x12. Hard.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

You're a little high... I'm looking for a new granite supplier... who do you use:cheesygri??


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ClaytonR said:


> Tells me I'm too expensive, and then asks if I could possibly give them the number of my roofing/drywall/tile/paint/granite/etc guy or supplier so they can just hire them directly, I'm going to hit them right in the larynx with a 2x12. Hard.


Maybe try giving them a few different options for their project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tell them that you will give them all of your sub's contact info. For 20% of the project total.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Tell them that you will give them all of your sub's contact info. For 20% of the project total.


That should work. But like previously mentioned you can give them options. Unless your bid is on specific stuff they already choose. Maybe it's the customers fault lol


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

EthanB said:


> Tell them that you will give them all of your sub's contact info. For 20% of the project total.


Or go ahead and leave their contact. Who cares? Ha ha I f n care! 

If it is really a ongoing problem explain it in such a way they feel stupid to even have asked. Something like this: They are "My sub-contractors", see I am a "Contractor", they are my "Sub-contractors" and you hire a "Contractor" like me, who "Contracts" to "Sub Contractors". As your "Contractor" overseeing "My hand picked Sub-Contractors" has taken years of weeding out the bad ones so forgive me for considering them "My Sub-Contrcators" and you asking for all my work efforts to be given away for less than free, in fact taking food off my table by doing so...


----------



## Foxit (Mar 2, 2013)

It is easier to swing a 2x4!!! Doing a T&M with mark up on materials. Told the owner to buy thier own fixtures and lights and not to worry about any markup on them. A week before I was going to start the homeowner asked me for my material list so he could purchase it and have it delivered. I told him he needed to do his own take off and be responsible for the quality. Two days later got the goahead to supply the material. I relaxed and put my 2x4 down


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

ClaytonR said:


> Tells me I'm too expensive, and then asks if I could possibly give them the number of my roofing/drywall/tile/paint/granite/etc guy or supplier so they can just hire them directly, I'm going to hit them right in the larynx with a 2x12. Hard.


You need to sharpen your pencil


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Leo G said:


> You need to sharpen your pencil


LOL... That's funny stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You are too expensive.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Have a list of the worst hack subs you know. Then give them that list when they ask. Tell them you can not guarantee the work if you are not there to run the job as the subs are only part of the process. Then wait for the call to come back and fix the balls up from the hack subs at a massive mark up :laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Have a list of the worst hack subs you know. Then give them that list when they ask. Tell them you can not guarantee the work if you are not there to run the job as the subs are only part of the process. Then wait for the call to come back and fix the balls up from the hack subs at a massive mark up :laughing:


Clever


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Have a list of the worst hack subs you know. Then give them that list when they ask. Tell them you can not guarantee the work if you are not there to run the job as the subs are only part of the process. Then wait for the call to come back and fix the balls up from the hack subs at a massive mark up :laughing:


I've read the thread where a guy was getting grilled by the HO because the sub he verbally recommended was messing up the job. Liability may have limits but expectations don't.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Are they saying your too expensive based on a direct comparison of your bid to other bids? Or do they just have no clue what things really cost?

For those who have little exposure/experience in receiving estimates, I think they genuinely just have no idea what to expect. Many times I am the only person to bid a project but the HO will say, "I had no idea it would be that expensive". To which I typically respond, Compared to what? How much do you think it should be?

Just wondering if anyone else agrees that it might be a matter of educating the customer when it is not a comparison to other bids.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

duburban said:


> I've read the thread where a guy was getting grilled by the HO because the sub he verbally recommended was messing up the job. Liability may have limits but expectations don't.


I'm sure they don't but I would keep on reminding them what I said. I don't think it's right that a HO try and go around you to get to subs who do your work. None of my subs would do the work but I bet some subs would and I wouldn't want to be part of that HO's work anyway if they wanted my subs details. That's why I would just give them some random subs number instead of pulling my subs into it because either way if there was an issue they will still end up blaming you. May as well not have to get into an argument with your subs over a HO who is fussy and cheap.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Have a list of the worst hack subs you know. Then give them that list when they ask. Tell them you can not guarantee the work if you are not there to run the job as the subs are only part of the process. Then wait for the call to come back and fix the balls up from the hack subs at a massive mark up :laughing:


Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

People that state "you are too expensive" could just be trying to see if they can haggle a bit and not mean much else. But if they sort of push it and you feel they are trying to obama you, then just walk as they'll never be completely happy and will always try to take more and more money from you. I wouldn't even give them a list of hacks/cons as you don't want to be associated with that stuff. Let them find people off craigslist.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Doctor Handyman said:


> Are they saying your too expensive based on a direct comparison of your bid to other bids? Or do they just have no clue what things really cost?
> 
> For those who have little exposure/experience in receiving estimates, I think they genuinely just have no idea what to expect. Many times I am the only person to bid a project but the HO will say, "I had no idea it would be that expensive". To which I typically respond, Compared to what? How much do you think it should be?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else agrees that it might be a matter of educating the customer when it is not a comparison to other bids.


I agree with this statement. I believe that there are some that just want to shop around and find the lowest price but many are just clueless as to the costs of a particular construction project. For instance, a very nice lady (a referral) called me and wanted a second story addition on her home. I met with her twice as we were going over design ideas. I was explaining the basics of the construction process to her and she froze when I mentioned the disturbance that would happen to her whole home. She thought that there would be zero disturbance to the lower level of the home. Then and there I realized that she didn't know what she was getting into. I tried my best to explain it to her and I haven't heard from her since.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

ClaytonR said:


> Tells me I'm too expensive, and then asks if I could possibly give them the number of my roofing/drywall/tile/paint/granite/etc guy or supplier so they can just hire them directly, I'm going to hit them right in the larynx with a 2x12. Hard.


You got to try to save money somehow.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I think what your running into is the phsychological state of Americans about the economy and the future outlook.

When was the last time we heard good economic news- something - anything! ? I (personally) believe that with out a growth in jobs- real jobs where not going to move the economic ladder up and will remain stagnant- in limbo. 

I think Leo's comment is more so what a lot of us have had to do....and it's painfull....most Americans are holding back, not spending as much.

You want to know why customers are doing what ever they can to keep their expenditures down.....I read an interesting article and maybe this will help you understand what's going on out there......


----------------------------------

Why Consumers Aren't Spending

Politicians are putting a lot of stock in plans and legislation designed to resuscitate the economy, proposing everything from tax credits for businesses that hire to expanding and expediting trade agreements with other nations.

But will passing another stimulus bill restore consumer confidence, the absence of which has severely hampered economic growth and progress toward recovery?

Experts aren't so sure. Despite the fact that the economy is growing—albeit, extremely slowly—and the economy hasn't begun to shed jobs yet, consumer sentiment remains in the dumps. Americans feel slightly more secure in the workplace, but on the whole they feel "worse off" financially than last year, according to a recent survey by Absolute Strategy Research (ASR). Consumers are also more pessimistic about the coming year, largely due to worries about the rising cost of living.


"The issue is 'Why aren't people spending?' and 'Why aren't they confident of their ability to spend more?'" says Robert Shapiro, fellow at the Georgetown Center for Business and Public Policy at the McDonough School of Business and chairman of Sonecon, LLC. "We've had a modest recovery, including in employment."

But that hasn't been enough. According to experts, the ASR survey underscores the deep scars of the Great Recession, in particular how the credit crunch and housing meltdown have fundamentally changed Americans' opinions about debt and housing as a foolproof investment.

"People still feel very insecure, they're worried, and it's changing their attitude about debt," says David Bowers, global strategist and managing director of Absolute Strategy Research. "Although jobs initiatives are to be welcomed, this is a reminder of just how severe a headwind housing has become."


Household worth fell about $16 trillion from peak to trough, but only about half of that loss has been made up, which helps explain why Americans feel less wealthy and more insecure. Moreover, a third of all homeowners in the ASR survey believe their home is worth less than they paid for it, and 27 percent believe they have an underwater mortgage.

Why do housing values really matter? According to the Fed, the bottom 80 percent of American households hold only 7 percent of the total value of all financial assets in the economy. But that same 80 percent holds about 40 percent of all residential real estate assets, which means more Americans rely on and perceive their wealth from the value of their home.

"Home equity is the only widely held asset in America, and home equity is very sensitive to shifts in housing values," Shapiro says. "You have a very powerful negative wealth effect going on."


In previous recoveries, a run-up in housing values made Americans feel wealthier and more apt to spend, even though wages had stagnated. This time around, the reverse has happened. Wages have stayed flat, but housing values have plummeted.

When housing takes a hit, so does Americans' perception of wealth. If they feel less wealthy, they're likely to spend less, which feeds into a vicious cycle of less spending, less economic growth, and less confidence.

"It's a feedback loop where weakness of growth, unemployment, household wealth not doing well, and the political uncertainty surrounding future regulatory policy all make for low consumer confidence," says Greg Daco, principal economist at IHS Global Insight. "Consumer confidence feeds into lower consumer spending, which leads to lower sales for businesses, which then have less means to reduce costs in other ways, so they might end up reducing payrolls."


But while Americans remain pessimistic about the prospects for dramatic improvement, most don't feel the economy is destined to take a nosedive either, perhaps one slightly comforting nugget in all the dismal data. A recent survey of financial professionals revealed that based on interactions with clients, more than 54 percent believe the economy will remain lodged in its current state of limbo.

"We're mired in a lot of uncertainty across the board and the results speak loudly to the fact that people feel like [the economy] is going to be the same, we're spinning our wheels," says Tim McPeak, senior analyst at Sageworks, Inc., which provides financial analysis on privately held companies. "Uncertainty breeds paralysis and until people have a clearer picture of where we are going, they're going to be less likely to make big decisions whether that's hiring, making capital investments in business, or making larger purchases."

So how do we break the cycle? One of the major criticisms leveled at President Obama's much-anticipated American Jobs Act is that it overlooks the housing crisis. While Obama floated the idea of working more closely with the Federal Housing Financing Agency (Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac's regulator) to facilitate more mortgage refinancing for struggling homeowners, some experts say the measures don't directly address the foreclosure and housing slump, which is often blamed for the drawn-out downturn in real estate.


A push for better access to refinancing options could give the housing market and the economy a small boost by potentially stemming the flow of new foreclosures, but with more than 3.5 million first-mortgage loans in or near foreclosure and more price declines likely, the outlook is grim.

"Most worrisome is the risk that housing will resume the vicious cycle seen at the depths of the last recession, when falling prices pushed more homeowners under water causing more defaults, more distress sales, and even lower prices," Mark Zandi, chief economist at Moody's Analytics, wrote in a recent report. "That cycle was broken only by unprecedented monetary and fiscal policy support."

While the Fed has promised to keep interest rates low for the next few years, more intervention from the central bank is uncertain. That leaves fiscal policy to pick up the slack, the specifics of which Congress and the President haven't been able to agree on. What is certain, experts say, is that further partisan bickering and backbiting will do nothing to improve consumer confidence, and may actually further undermine it.



That's a frightening possibility, especially in light of Americans' reduced spending and increased savings rates. Americans are pulling back and becoming increasingly risk-averse, according to ASR's survey—50 percent of respondents said they would not take any risks with their savings, compared with 40 percent two years ago.

"People have been up against this headwind for two years and it's starting to darken the whole mood," Bowers says. "America is known for being a great entrepreneurial society, the land of opportunity. This is about people going back into their cabin, shutting the door, and hunkering down. This is about survival mode."

----------------------------------------------


So,
As soon as we start producing..(creating jobs )...Americans will start to feel better about our economy......

GDP , IMO - is where it starts....

But bad economic news (repeatedly) will take its toll on confidence.....and it has.



B,


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> When was the last time we heard good economic news- something - anything! ? I (personally) believe that with out a growth in jobs- real jobs where not going to move the economic ladder up and will remain stagnant- in limbo.
> 
> B,


They announced that 88,000 people gained employment this month, that the unemployment figure went down to 7.6%, that's good news, right?

To bad they neglected to mention that in the same period 660,000 people either lost or went off the unemployment roles. Which is the real reason why the unemployment figure went down. They are no longer counted in the system because they are no longer on the books collecting.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

no way I'm reading all of that on a Saturday morning:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Really? Save that crap for the basement so we don't have to read all that. 

Find people that want to spend money, they are out there, they are everywhere. 

I am tired of the hang the head, kick the can, oh poor me the economy sucks. Get off your ass and find better clientele.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

YEA!!:w00t:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Its not a strain on the brain Tom......

I have had to deal with the same mentality......more so than ussual and I don't like it, but I am not the only one.....talk to your peers....it's happening all over the US?....

It is what it is...and it's painfull......


I remember when it was the other way around, gave them a fair price ...locked the work on ....and so on.......

People were not so "penny pinching" and more concerned with getting the work done by someone they trust, like .........not that they were willing to write a check , no matter what the cost, but not so cought up in the fear of the economic stability of the country and themselves...


I've asked my clients how they feel about the economy......and they are worried, some are extremely worried about thier job, thier savings, and the drop in the valu of the home thier trying to renovate....

I'm not trying to be negative, I hope you realize that,....i don't believe in sticking my head in the sand (like the current administration) and saying everything is moving along nicely......

Data is data....and that can be manipulated depending on who is giving it.
But hard economists don't play with the numbers.....neither does what is really happening out on the streets...(business)


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Really? Save that crap for the basement so we don't have to read all that.
> 
> Find people that want to spend money, they are out there, they are everywhere.
> 
> I am tired of the hang the head, kick the can, oh poor me the economy sucks. Get off your ass and find better clientele.



Then don't read it Darce......

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

There you go again.

I don't have to, it is the same crap you post over and over.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

It is what it is.......I didn't produce the outcome....

B,


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually, it's not a real problem, as much as an annoyance. Just happened to me like three times this week, and I felt the need to vent... 

Example: lady calls yesterday asking if I know someone who can texture the walls and lay tile in her laundry. When I respond that, yes, I can do those things, she says "well I kind of hoped you could just get me in touch with the guys you use, cause I know that would be cheaper". 

It actually worked out ok because I convinced her that the Hispanic guys I use for texture no habla ingles too bueno, and if she was going to use them, then she would be better off just paying me and letting me take care of it, because I've used them for years and they know me. (Which is true, btw) 

Then I gave her the number of my tile guy.

Tile guy throws an extra hundred on the job for me. 

Problem solved.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

This forum PREACHES how to sell around price. It's only one part of the sale.

Value = quality of service + materials + price

Sell the first two and the third won't be an issue. If it is, then research your low baller competition so you can have a counter argument ready when confronted about it (and give specific examples).

Or hell, do like others and do a pre-emptive strike and have a brochure handy pointing out "Questions to ask your contractor". 

I was one of those in the dark customers who focused on price. I didn't know better. But anytime I asked for explanations all I got was vague answers.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

The economy does suck. That's the reality of the time. Material costs are an all time high and next week, they'll be even higher but yet labor rates are stagnant and instead of going up with material increases, they go down.

I just quoted a cedar job that was larger in size than one I did for my old boss 8 years ago but yet my quote was cheaper and I still lost the job by THOUSANDS of dollars. Did I mention his material costs were much cheaper too?

There are always people who only look for a low price and when you're running a business that requires you to keep a lot of people busy, it's hard not to fall into the trap of lowering your price to get a job.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Where did all the Monopoly Money go? :laughing:

The pool has been reduced to those that have real money, generally lots of it.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> Or hell, do like others and do a pre-emptive strike and have a brochure handy pointing out "Questions to ask your contractor".


The cslb provides these brochures (and several others) for free to CA licensed contractors. 
http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Resources/GuidesAndPamphlets/WYSKPamphlet.pdf


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Wasn't the op's point that these prospects have the gall to ask for his contacts and overtly under-cut him?

We don't go to K.F.C. and ask for their secret recipie? And Phizer certainly isn't going to give you their "recipie" for their cancer medicine.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

flashheatingand said:


> Wasn't the op's point that these prospects have the gall to ask for his contacts and overtly under-cut him?
> 
> We don't go to K.F.C. and ask for their secret recipie? And Phizer certainly isn't going to give you their "recipie" for their cancer medicine.


Bingo.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I'm a fan of the saying at the brewery I used to work at.

"It's not too expensive, you're too cheap!"


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

ClaytonR said:


> Tells me I'm too expensive, and then asks if I could possibly give them the number of my roofing/drywall/tile/paint/granite/etc guy or supplier so they can just hire them directly, I'm going to hit them right in the larynx with a 2x12. Hard.


You might not want to make comments about the 2x12 on the internet. We know you don't mean it literally, but, everything you say on-line, can, and will be used against you.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Brutus said:


> I'm a fan of the saying *at the brewery I used to work at*.
> 
> "It's not too expensive, you're too cheap!"


Were you the quality control taste tester? :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> You might not want to make comments about the 2x12 on the internet. We know you don't mean it literally, but, everything you say on-line, can, and will be used against you.


Yeah seriously have you lifted a 2x12? Since force is mass times velocity squared you would have much better luck with a 2x4.


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

flashheatingand said:


> You might not want to make comments about the 2x12 on the internet. We know you don't mean it literally, but, everything you say on-line, can, and will be used against you.


HAHAHAHAHA. 

....right. 

I plead guilty to making ridiculous and satirical claims for the sake of humor. 

Do with me what you will...


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Best story i heard was from real good friend of mine who owned a boat shop. Guy calls up looking for part.My friend says yes we have it in stock,it is x dollars. Guy on phone says you are kind of high and far from where i live. Do you know any shops closer to where i live and cheaper ?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah seriously have you lifted a 2x12? Since force is mass times velocity squared you would have much better luck with a 2x4.


I always use a titanium 2x6 for customer beating..it swings like a 2x4 but hurts like a 2x14


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

yup this week everyone had a 6k budget to remodel their master bathrooms!!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> I always use a titanium 2x6 for customer beating..it swings like a 2x4 but hurts like a 2x14


:clap:

Quote of the year goes to!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gus Dering said:


> Where did all the Monopoly Money go? :laughing:


Don't make me move this thread down to the basement, where all the basement dwellers reside.....the unwashed, the dirty....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

flashheatingand said:


> We don't go to K.F.C. and ask for their secret recipie? And Phizer certainly isn't going to give you their "recipie" for their cancer medicine.


And I don't tell people "tips and tricks" on the internet...... :clap:


----------



## Builder Butch (Jan 30, 2012)

People are just stupid here lately. Its everywhere.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

"You're not a brain surgeon."

That's what a recent customer told me when I told him how much his bill was. 

He's right, I'm not. There are plenty of brain surgeons in southwest Florida, but there are damn few guys that can pull a rusting rod out of your failing countertop, make it look good, and put several thousand dollars in your pocket by avoiding replacement.

He paid in full.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Kowboy said:


> "You're not a brain surgeon."
> 
> That's what a recent customer told me when I told him how much his bill was.
> 
> ...


What was your first clue? And if you don't pay your gonna need one.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Leo G said:


> They announced that 88,000 people gained employment this month, that the unemployment figure went down to 7.6%, that's good news, right?
> 
> To bad they neglected to mention that in the same period 660,000 people either lost or went off the unemployment roles. Which is the real reason why the unemployment figure went down. They are no longer counted in the system because they are no longer on the books collecting.


"they" didn't neglect to mention it------- that has been a highly reported stat, well covered and well documented.
Stephen


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Rather a sensitive bunch here lately,,,,,,,



Hmmmmm.....




B,


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Just make sure your pencils are sharp at all times.. They see your dull pencil "hey you need to sharpen your pencil" *bam* :hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My pencil is razor sharp. It needs to be so I can write out all those zeros before the decimal point.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Were you the quality control taste tester? :thumbup:


Store front.

Keg hauling, stocking, selling beer, taking people on tours, cleaning. I did a lot there.

But mostly, drinking beer. :laughing: It was a simpler time. We got to drink with the people we took on tours. Any time a new customer would come in, we'd do samples of the different beers (3 oz glasses). I would always have a drink with them. We were allowed a 12 pack a week, whatever soda we wanted when working (and the occasional [re: all the time] beer)


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

flashheatingand said:


> Wasn't the op's point that these prospects have the gall to ask for his contacts and overtly under-cut him?
> 
> We don't go to K.F.C. and ask for their secret recipie? And Phizer certainly isn't going to give you their "recipie" for their cancer medicine.


I have the names of some of my favorite subs on my web site. Anyone who thinks they'll call my subs and undercut me won't be my customer anyway, so fine, let them call my subs, who are adults and can take care of themselves.
I also tell my prospective customers there's no secret sauce - just planning and execution.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

The main difference I tell people who want to use my subs are my relationships with them. My subs give me a better price on the same job they would a home owner and that's due to me constantly feeding them work. Then their is scheduling. I know I hate it and others do to when things aren't planned right and a lot of times home owners don't plan right and then a trade might lose a day of work or wasted time ect. If I'm just doing finish trim for a customer I usually plan a day or two into my bid where I show up to a job and they aren't ready in time due to the homeowner not planning right. Granted there's always something I can do but I still wasted my time that could have been used elsewhere.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah seriously have you lifted a 2x12? Since force is mass times velocity squared you would have much better luck with a 2x4.


Exactly. If you hit someone with a 2X12, it would feel like being hit by a young kid.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah seriously have you lifted a 2x12? Since force is mass times velocity squared you would have much better luck with a 2x4.


My son, who's been looking over my shoulder, points out that mv^2 is the formula for kinetic energy, not force. Doesn't affect your point, of course.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Rselectric is on the right track.... Either build your percentage in the subs bid or just flat out have the sub bid higher than you did so the Ho calls you back. If they question it tell them you provide all the tools and vehicle and crew.. If your sub does it he is going to have to buy all the tools and find his own capable help.thats why he charges more. Not to mention insurance, license...ect.. or just hit them w a 2x4... Actions speak louder than words anyway


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

To be clear, do not hit them with a 2x4..


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

cwatbay said:


> And that is how you do it :clap: Getting down to business and getting to the point.
> 
> Please allow me to dovetail this into an on going personal experience. My sister, who lives at home with my father, has a friend who was only supposed to stay for a "few weeks", and, has now stayed over 5 years, like a giant fat leech, paying no rent, no utilities and doesn't help out around the house at all.
> 
> ...


----------

